# 5KTQ motor (MC1) into a QSW build thread.



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I've never really made an actual build thread so here it goes.
I recently made a deal with Longitudinal (Jonathan) to purchase a red QSW rolling shell from him. I also made a deal to acquire an MC1 swap from a 5KTQ that he parted out several months back.
The rolling shell was actually a driver and needed it's current motor pulled as it had been sold to yet another party. The owner before Jonathan had created a bit of a monster....turbo project and it has a bit of a drag racing _heritage_. The setup was not ideal for many reason that aren't necessary to list in this thread, but it needless to say needed to go.
So far the old motor and trans has been pulled. We mated the MC1 to a different QSW trans as the current one had received several years of flogging as was starting to feel a little loose. The MC1 was out a wrecked 87 5KTQ that had clearly been babied and well maintained all of it's 92k life. The clutch therefore was in pretty good shape on it and was left. We supplied a new slave cylinder and fabricated a backup plate for it as the VW designed way of securing it is wonky at best. All that was put back together and inserted into the engine bay. 
That's all I'll write for now. I'll comment on a few of the pictures as I post them.
Here are a few pics of what was removed...
















The crazy 3" exhaust that was on the car...








Big IC...








Downpipe...








Wastegate...








And it's out...








What went in...








Just so everyone knows...








We realized that the MC wastegate was going to interfere with the battery tray, so it had to be hacked up...
















MC going in...








And almost in it's home...








We did the hard stuff at the shop where having a lift is greatly helpful. The plan after that was to tow it to my garage so I could take the time to complete the work. The question was, what to tow it with. 
What else, but another QSW...

















So now it sits at my place with a little left to do.
1) Pull all old wiring pertaining to megssquirt and knock box set up.
2) Integrate MC harness and MAC11 computer into QSW
3) Add custom alum end tanks to 5KTQ IC core for use in said QSW
4) Swap from 5KTQ downpipe to URQ dowpipe for better frame rail clearance
5) Fabricate charge tubing 
6) Fabricate custom 2.5 inch exhaust
7) Start tuning
8) Post all progress into this thread.
Wish me luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 5KTQ motor (MC1) into a QSW build thread. (DubbinChris)*

This evening before it got dark I managed to pull this mess out....








It's the MS and Saab knock box from the previous motor set up.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

hotdamn


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Little update...started sorting through the MC1 harness. Continuity checking all the wires and confirming all the plugs.
The Mac-11 box and something else that got sent along. Not even sure it's part of what I need. Anybody know what that is on the left?








Harness and pin-out list spread out on the floor...








Some wire tagging to match the pin-out...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

I was thinking about maybe getting a vanity plate for this car once it's done.
These two are avail
"TURBO Q"
"TRBO QSW"
any thoughts?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Ok...small update. Nothing much really. I'm not really putting a whole lot of time into this until the end of the month as I have a few really big tests for work that I should be studying for every night.
I went to the JY and picked up another Kostal connector....








Popped the cover off and stripped off the tape...
















Then I took out each wire and laid them out in the order they came out of the connector...








I then carefully checked each color of the wires laying on the floor so I could place the wires from my harness into the connector. One by one I got them all in and popped the cover back on. 
































I have the other 1/2 of the connector with some of the wire. I'd much prefer to wire the harness into the QSW in this manner.








While I was there I also made a little sketch, just to make sure I'm able to get everything hooked up correctly on the FD. It's not pretty but it's enough to make sense to me... :-D


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

I like "TRBO QSW"
Your quantum's are awesome!


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfderby)*

Great write up so far. I eventually want to do this swap and I am looking forward to your progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfderby* »_I like "TRBO QSW"
Your quantum's are awesome!


Cool, thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *BlkMk3* »_Great write up so far. I eventually want to do this swap and I am looking forward to your progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Also cool. You two are the first to comment at all on my build thread. It's on hold for yet another week or two while I work on a friends QSW. Then I'll drag this one into the garage and give it more attention. I'll try to keep this thread updated as much as possible although honesly I've been better at updating the same thread over on motor geek.
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...29930


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm picking up a quantum tomorrow!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BlkMk3)*

Awesome. Certainly post up some pictures when you get it.
I hope to get this thing pulled into the garage next week and start some more work on it.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

ill be getting my quantum tomorrow as well! great thread so far! look forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbowler1986)*

Is that like Joe's crab shack.....free crab tomorrow?


----------



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wolfderby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfderby* »_I like "TRBO QSW"


HE CAN'T HAVE THAT ONE OMG








I think I'll stick with NT A QTRO.
- Pete (soon to be force-feeding a QSW too)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Three Wood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Three Wood* »_
HE CAN'T HAVE THAT ONE OMG


But you have a vanity plate from Ohio for your QSW already....now it's my turn.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

How's Ohio winter doing in stalling this project out?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_How's Ohio winter doing in stalling this project out?









Well it's not so much the Ohio winter as my personal life right now. This project WILL be completed I promise. I just need to get things straighted out a little. Life always has it's bumps in the road, and it's projects like this that typically need to take the back seat first.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Hey Chris. How's the build coming? 
Erik


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (ErikGTI)*

Haven't touched it in a while. I have a few projects going on right now including my friends Audi Fox. Even though I can heat my garage, winter isn't my favorite time to do major work on my cars.


----------

